# Watching Gay Porn



## momfirst (Sep 28, 2007)

I was taking a shower two days ago while my husband was on the computer and when I came out, I guess he didnt hear me, I surprised him and he quickly closed all the windows (he was online) so that afternoon while he was picking up the kids from school I went through my computers history and there was a link to gay movies....

My question is, is this normal? for a "straight" guy to be looking at gay porn movies?


----------



## gingerb (Jan 21, 2008)

I may not be the right person to respond to this as I just discovered my partner is bisexual. But I would, and did, investigate as much as possible. I don't believe this is normal for a straight man. For your own sake please make sure he isn't cheating on you with men and putting you at risk for HIV. Good luck.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Men have a huge curiosity about porn of all kinds.. Something most women find baffling, but there you are. Personally I'd rather be doing it than watching it! 

First, is this the first time you think he has been looking? Does he make a habit of it? If he went and had a look once or twice and that was it, then I don't think you have anything to worry about. Check that first. Might even have been some link one of his buddies sent him, saying.,. hey isn'tt hat Fred from billings in this clip? or somesuch bloke nonsense.. If it is a regular thing then perhaps you should broach the subject, but carefully.. it might still be something completely innocent, but men can get very defensive if their sexuality is called into question. 

So, first see if it was a one-off, in which case forget it.. second if it is more regular, then you need to talk..


----------



## kapjet (Feb 2, 2008)

I think it might be a normal behaviour if done once for curiousity sake? However if there is a history of watching gay porn on more than one occasion I would be a bit worried. Hopefully he just curious and nothing more!
Good luck!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

As a guy and having many guy friends I can't picture many men watching gay porn other then two women (strange I know). I might be inclined to see if he continues with it and see where it might go or if that was it.

draconis


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

So as a bloke Draconis, have you not ever wondered, and maybe had a little peek? My husband hasn't but that is more to upbringing and ingrained attitude than anything else. I only ask out of interest as momfirst has not replied to whether this is a one off thing or not..

I would have a look at lesbian porn, once maybe, just to see what the fuss is about?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

No stav but again it may have been my upbringing too.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

See I would have to agree that my husband has no desire to watch or curiosity. He knows what is done he says and that is all he needs to know. Personally I would just keep an eye out so to speak and see if this is something he is doing more and more. Then I would definently ask him about it.


----------



## fredfoxw28 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does he do anything else weird besides watching gay porn? Does he have a best friend that he hangs out with and never invites you to tag along, does he enjoy anal? Does he have hidden dvd's or magazines. Most men enjoy watching 2 women but it's very rare that they enjoy watching 2 men.


----------



## Unhappy in LA (Feb 14, 2008)

I am admittedly bisexual. I told my wife long before we ever got serious with each other, and gave her enough details that I felt she knew and understood. Since we got married I have been "a good boy", but that is not to say I've refrained from looking at any "alternative" porn. Many women don't like the competition.. whether it is male or female. 

This is where honesty comes in. If you can't be accepting you cannot expect honesty. At the same time, you husband should always be honest with you, no matter what. Its a tough road, but try to be open minded about this.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

It might be a curiosity thing. Men and sexuality are much more complicated than meets the eye. Men are curious about all things sexual simply because we are visually driven in the sex department. This does not imply he is gay or bi but if any man tells you they haven't at least looked at all kinds of alternative porn when they have the opportunity then they are telling a bold faced lie. He might just be curious, it might also be masturbatory (YES just because you get off on the "idea / visuals" doesn't mean you're gonna go do it).
Same way women fantasize (even though most will deny it) about multiple guys....doesn't mean they're gonna go through with it.
Talk to your man.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Aston, the thread was 2 years old... Just sayin'

C


----------



## spaghettimonster (Oct 17, 2011)

PBear said:


> Aston, the thread was 2 years old... Just sayin'
> 
> C


I have never understood the issue of waking an on-topic, timeless thread. Hijacked chat threads or topical drudge, fine sure, but if the conversation is for everyone, not just the poster, then what's the issue. Especially so when a search engine casts some wayward soul in with relevant, refreshing insight.

Not that I am going to offer any :rofl:

I am chiming in as a married guy that watches a lot of bi porn, some gay porn, but mostly straight or lesbian porn. I have never had an experience with another guy. I have never cheated. But I watch the stuff. I haven't been caught watching it. I suppose some day I will. That will be an interesting conversation. If I had remained single long enough, would I have dipped into the taboo pool? Who knows. I won't deny I might have. But I havent. And I havent slept with all the girls I watch on the teevee sex box machine either. And if you're going to correlate bisexuality with increased promiscuity, then we can't have a discussion.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

spaghettimonster said:


> I have never understood the issue of waking an on-topic, timeless thread. Hijacked chat threads or topical drudge, fine sure, but if the conversation is for everyone, not just the poster, then what's the issue. Especially so when a search engine casts some wayward soul in with relevant, refreshing insight.
> 
> Not that I am going to offer any :rofl:
> 
> I am chiming in as a married guy that watches a lot of bi porn, some gay porn, but mostly straight or lesbian porn. I have never had an experience with another guy. I have never cheated. But I watch the stuff. I haven't been caught watching it. I suppose some day I will. That will be an interesting conversation. If I had remained single long enough, would I have dipped into the taboo pool? Who knows. I won't deny I might have. But I havent. And I havent slept with all the girls I watch on the teevee sex box machine either. And if you're going to correlate bisexuality with increased promiscuity, then we can't have a discussion.


Merci' monsieur!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Partly, it's forum etiquette. Same as POSTING IN CAPS IS SHOUTING. There's no basis for that, it's just commonly accepted etiquette. And I'd say if it's a topic you want to talk about but nobody's posted on the old thread for more than 6 months, then start a new thread. The OP probably doesn't care any more. Giving advice to the OP is likely a waste of electricity.

As far as this thread goes, I have never purposefully opened a video or picture of two guys engaged in homosexual acts, and I consider myself relatively open-minded. Heck, I've set up an MMF threesome for my GF knowing there will be close contact with another dude. But I have no desire or even wisp of curiosity to see two or more guys by themselves. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'm just saying that not all guys are curious or interested in gay porn.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spaghettimonster (Oct 17, 2011)

PBear said:


> Partly, it's forum etiquette. Same as POSTING IN CAPS IS SHOUTING. There's no basis for that, it's just commonly accepted etiquette. And I'd say if it's a topic you want to talk about but nobody's posted on the old thread for more than 6 months, then start a new thread. The OP probably doesn't care any more. Giving advice to the OP is likely a waste of electricity.
> 
> As far as this thread goes, I have never purposefully opened a video or picture of two guys engaged in homosexual acts, and I consider myself relatively open-minded. Heck, I've set up an MMF threesome for my GF knowing there will be close contact with another dude. But I have no desire or even wisp of curiosity to see two or more guys by themselves. Not that there's anything wrong with that. I'm just saying that not all guys are curious or interested in gay porn.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's probably "normal"; it'd be just as "normal" to suggest beating me to a pulp for my curiosity. It'd be less "normal" to agree with me, and even less "normal" to actually agree with me in reality. But I wouldnt talk about it in reality, so it's largely moot.

To the extent that I like watching (a small subset of) guy on guy porn, or would be interested in experimenting with it, I can collude my affinity for watching it. Without that basis, I can't really say I would expect anyone else to enjoy watching it. I don't think we're really said anything fascinating 

I can certainly entertain and even respect various etiquettes. I am just challenging their merit in this instance - stratifying a topic by irrelevant timestamps seems so inherently useless to me. But I will forego my need to be right and never resuscitate an old thread myself.


----------

